# santee cooper bass fishing



## pa bassman (Feb 4, 2007)

:sniper: hi all i was thinking of coming to santee cooper in march to do a little bass fishing,can someone give me an idea on the cost of fishing lic costs and ideas on what baits to use this time of year,


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Are you the same guy from NY Bass forums who's going to S-C Res. with his dad this spring?

Try looking up the respective states' DNR websites, that will give you a better idea. Most on this site are from ND and the upper midwest. But maybe someone has some info to help you.


----------



## pa bassman (Feb 4, 2007)

:sniper: no i am from pa was just looking to go tosc for a short vac with a freind,thanks for your help anyway


----------

